# Excel: Range in Array per VBA einlesen



## lpfinke (2. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe das folgende Problem:

Ich möchte die Werte einer Range in ein Array einlesen. Z.B.

Dim r as Range
Dim v 


set r = range("A14")
v = r.value

PROBLEM: in A1 steht eine Benutzerdefinierte Funktion. Deren berechneter Wert geht bei der Übertragung verloren.

Mit dem Debugger kontrolliert:

r(1,1) --> 5
v(1,1) --> empty

Weiss jemand Rat?

Vielen Dank

Lars Peer


----------



## Thomas Ramel (3. Dezember 2009)

Grüezi Lars

Ich habe das Ganze mal wie folgt nachgebaut und in A1 die Formel =SUMME(B24) verwendet. Dabei haben die beiden 'Zellen' die gleichen Inhalte.


```
Sub tr()
Dim r                    As Range
Dim v                    As Variant

    Set r = Range("A1:D4")
    v = r.Value

    MsgBox r(1, 1)
    MsgBox v(1, 1)

End Sub
```

Ich vermute daher, dass die Ursche in der Benutzerdefinierten Funktion liegt.
Wie lautet diese denn? Kannst Du uns bitte den Code hier in einem Beitrag zeigen.


----------

